# Sketch-Effekt (Cut-Out-Effekt)



## kinesias (26. September 2008)

Hallo, 

grüß Gott in die Runde. 

Wollte fragen, ob jemand eine Ahnung hat, wie dieser Effekt (siehe Links) wohl erzeugt worden ist. Ist das ein Sketch-Plug-In? Oder bisschen mit dem Cut-Out-Filter von PS herumgespielt?

http://www.josefinepreuss.com/img/josefine_3.jpg
http://www.josefinepreuss.com/img/bilder/bild2.jpg


vielen Dank für die Antwort. Die abgeildete Dame ist übrigens Josi Preuss.


----------



## ink (26. September 2008)

Graustufen und Tonwerttrennung

mfg


----------

